# Surly CrossCheck, SS witth flat bars, anyone ride 1?



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Hi all I am thinking of building up a Cross Check or similar with Flat bars and SS, similar to the hybrid I have done in the pic below, or the cannondale bad boy SS i have also put up a pic for. I have always wanted to get an On-one Il Pompino set up this way but I wanted the 135mm spaced version as I have a number of wheelsets for this typre but Alas I wasnt quick enought to get one.

So I have beenthinking Surly of Soma, however I would like a slightly sloping TT in the design. I would love to see photo's of what other have done along these lines. 

I have also considered this set up on a Voodoo Agwe, as there is an option for my on one ot these as well.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd add Vassago Fisticuff to your shortlist.
http://vassagocycles.com/fisty.html
With the disc mounts and removable canti posts, it's even more versatile than the Cross-Check.

If I were setting up a bike like that, I'd build it 2x2 using a White Industries dos eno freewheel.


----------



## seat_boy (Dec 24, 2006)

The Cotic Roadrat is another in this class of bikes. Or the Rawland Dakar.

I've set up my Crosscheck with flat bars in the past, but I generally stick to drops. Here's a picture:


----------



## zoro (Feb 1, 2007)

To OP, the CrossCheck does not sport sloping geometry.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

zoro said:


> To OP, the CrossCheck does not sport sloping geometry.




sure it does, just depends on size... <54 have sloping TTs, 54 and bigger sport level TTs... check out the geo chart


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*Soma Double Cross*

SS with risers


----------



## zoro (Feb 1, 2007)

You are right! I only check my size (56) or the taller ones when I check the geo chart!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> SS with risers


That is one sweet ride.


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Thought about getting a pompino for a while but found a deal on a crosscheck with drops and campy record levers which I couldnt resist. Stuck a riser bar on it and its been a great commuter, with zero consideration to parts, stem length, seat setback, fit whatever, it is actually one of my more comfortable bikes.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Hey how big a rear tire*



PeanutButterBreath said:


> SS with risers


 are you using?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

1.75 in the picture, but that required filing the drop outs and cliping the corner knobs. 44C is the realistic max. 45C Panaracers will not fit.


----------



## mikeschn (May 8, 2008)

I tried it this way... It wasn't bad...


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

*bump*

bump!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

ozbikebuddy said:


> bump!




you'd prob be better served looking around on the surly board


----------

